# Jazzmo'thology Presents  "Carnival Las' Lap"  BH Mon 26/8/13 7pm-12am @ Bar 414 Brixton  Ent FREE!!!



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

*Jazzmo'thology Presents* 

*"Carnival Las' Lap"*

Bank Holiday Monday
26th August 2013 7pm-12am.
Free!!!
Come along to Brixton's Bar 414 to celebrate London's Carnival an enjoy a stirring live performance by The 4tet.

The sultry vocals of Sirael will be complimented by the scintillating line-up which includes Courtney Pine's guitarist, Cameron Pierre, Jose Joyette, drums, who's just returned from a tour of Australia with Craig David who's getting rave reviews for his debut album, and Rio Kai on double bass. 

Add to that the soulful selection of DJ H, and we promise to keep the Carnival party going 'til you're ready to go home. Admission is absolutely free. Doors open at 7.00p.m.

Artists
Sirael (Vocalist)
Cameron Pierre (Guitarist)
Jose Joyette (Drums)
Rio Kai on double bass

Djs 
DJ H

Ent Free 

*PLEASE NOTE*
You will need to bring some form of ID with you.
No ID = No Entry

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour lane
Brixton sw9, 8lf.

HOW TO GET THERE
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton mainline station

 Daytime buses = 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5
 Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions
Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 yards till you see K F C on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination.​​


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

​Cameron Pierre @ Bar 414 Bank Holiday Monday 26th August 2013, 7pm-12am.​


ABOUT CAMERON
Born in London, Cameron was raised on the Caribbean island of Dominica. Like most of his peers, Cameron's early musical influences were Bob Marley, Burning Spear, Jimmy Cliff, and a host of artists from that era of popular Jamaican music, oh, and Stevie Wonder. At sixteen he taught himself to play the guitar, and it was within the reggae genre that he first established himself, working with Jamaican artists including Clint Eastwood & General Saint, Barrington, Levy, Al Campbell, Wayne Marshall, Dennis Brown, Tipa Ire, Micheal Prophet et al. Then came the slow discovery of George Benson and Charlie Christian, and through them, Wes Montgomery, Miles Davis and Charlie Parker. Since then Cameron has gone on to work with Courtney Pine, Pee Wee Ellis, Orphy Robinson, Alex Wilson, Mario Conange, Jazz Jamaica, Dennis Rollins, Ormar Puente, Junior Walker, Joe Cocker, Ophy Robinson, and numerous others. 

As his own musical direction veered towards jazz, he remained in demand on the Calypso, and reggae circuit. A stalwart of the British jazz scene since the 80s, he was invited by renowned British saxophonist Courtney Pine to join his band and has since become an integral part of the group both as a recording and live artist. 

Alongside Courtney's band, in 1994 Cameron formed 'Creole', a multi-cultural melange of musicians from Africa, Haiti, Cuba and the Caribbean, enjoying wide critical acclaim for their performances at the Glastonbury and Womad Festivals. In 1997, Cameron released the first of his five solo albums, Friday Night, to wide critical acclaim. In 2003 he also released The Other Side of Notting Hill, a body of work which was to help cement his reputation as a guitarist/composer par excellence. As a follow up to the acclaimed 2007 release "Pad up" his most recent release, "Radio Jumbo" his 6th studio cut, sees Cameron teaming up with French virtuoso pianist Mario Canonge for his second release on the Destin-e Label.

"Though his approach is undeniably indebted to that of his two great heroes, Wes Montgomery and George Benson, but infused with a bounce and vitality that belongs only to him. Touring with Courtney Pine's award-winning band Cameron's guitar style has dazzled many a jazz fan, and he has received glowing reviews from all over the world for his warm, dexterous sound and his self-deprecating and engaging stage presence"​


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

​The sultry vocals of Sirael will be @ Bar 414 on Bank Holiday Monday 26th August 2013, 7pm-12am​


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

​*Jose Joyette on drums @ Bar 414 Bank Holiday Monday 26th August 2013, 7pm-12am.

Just returned from a tour of Australia with Craig David who's getting rave reviews for his debut album.​*


​


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

These are great nights. I'll be there!


----------

